
Ask HN: What's your favourite API? - dholowiski
What web API do you find the most useful? Which one provides really good information or allows you to make amazing things happen?
======
pdenya
Stripe and Mailgun and Twitter are some of the best documented, clearest to
use APIs.

The Google Maps API i can usually get cool stuff happening with quickly.

My favorites overall are probably Sunlight labs APIs though:
<http://services.sunlightlabs.com/>

~~~
dholowiski
The sunlight labs stuff looks cool.

------
mukundmohan
Google analytics API. We use it, have been for a few months and its excellent.

------
garnaat
I still think the Amazon S3 API is really nice.

------
johncoltrane
Zencoder's api is solid and easy to work with.

------
jfaucett
for(facebook=0,Win32=0,twitter=1; !(facebook && twitter); ++twitter) {}

------
mrkmcknz
Twilio.

